# Alfine bikes



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Hello, 

I am trying to decide if I want to build up a wheel around the Alfine hub or just buy a dedicated commuter. Which companies are making Alfine bikes this year? Trek moved from Alfine on last years to Nexus on this years model.

Bianchi
Milano Alfine
DucatiCorse Panigale

Giant
Seek 1
Transend EX

Mongoose
Sabrosa Ocho

Breezer
Finesse

Civia
Hyland - ooh secksay

Jamis
Commuter 4

Dahon
Cadenza 8

Felt 
x:City1 - ooooh...

Specialized
Globe San Francisco


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Cannondale in Europe has a few models with the Alfine and Genesis does a really good value steel HT that actually rides nicely too, Charge also does a few models with the Alfine.:thumbsup: 

The top 2 are very popular so even if they sell them in the US you'll have some trouble getting a hold of them, much like the hub I'm told, Shimano doesn't seem to realise that the US being a bigger country needs a correspondingly bigger shipment of Alfine's to keep up with demand than the UK.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

That doesn't help.  Just makes me sad. :cryin:


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Alfine is better than Nexus, right?
CDT


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Found another list, but doesn't seem to be current or USA

Cannondale Bad Boy 8 Ultra 
Mongoose Sabrosa Ocho 
Marin San Anselmo (Alfine chain tenser required) 
Charge Mixer 
Brodie Ocho 
Giant CRX City 
Maxx.de Crossmax 
Rocky Mountain Metropolitan 
Dawes Genevre


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

CdaleTony said:


> Alfine is better than Nexus, right?
> CDT


Yes, it is the next step up. Supposed to be quieter, better shifting, more durable.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

ryball said:


> Yes, it is the next step up. Supposed to be quieter, better shifting, more durable.


Except for chain and shifting noise it's completely silent pedalling or not, much better quality than the Nexus, even from new you can notice the difference.:thumbsup:


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

ryball said:


> I am trying to decide if I want to build up a wheel around the Alfine hub or just buy a dedicated commuter....


IMHO, you'll do better to start with a nice 29er SS rigid and add the Alfine. Get a frame with rack braze-ons and fender eyelets. Motobecane Outcast 29er is a good start, this one has an SRAM I-Motion 9:


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Yeah, fender and rack mounts are the only reason I am looking at a new bike. The bike I'm commuting on now doesn't have any.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Maybe I'll get a Spot Highline and replace the rear hub with an Alfine.  Belt drive IGH with discs.


----------

